# The ideal male 16-25



## Batterymodel (Sep 1, 2018)

*PRETTY CHAD*
-harmony
-masculinity in ideal doses, feminity in others 
- great skin,hair and skin tone
- Great cheekbones
- pretty lips essential
- well sized neck
- height
- white

Bonus points for cute smile






































This is the inarguable ideal for this age range, the age range pretty much everyone here falls into. Not too masculine, not too feminine.
Alot of you guys have the 'turn everything up to 11' mentality and lose sight of overall harmony. A big jaw isnt good on it's own, a huge browridge isn't ideal if it isn't balanced etc etc.


----------



## Nibba (Sep 1, 2018)

I think I fit this description pretty well

@Intel.Imperitive 
@Copecell 
@UBER 
@Chad 
@x69


----------



## Batterymodel (Sep 1, 2018)

Nibba said:


> I think I fit this description pretty well
> 
> @Intel.Imperitive
> @Copecell
> ...



Send me a pic if you want a proper rating


----------



## extreme-overthinker (Sep 1, 2018)

Half of them look gay and effiminate.
Inb4 cope


----------



## Nibba (Sep 1, 2018)

Batterymodel said:


> Send me a pic if you want a proper rating


Sent


----------



## jefferson (Sep 1, 2018)

Nibba said:


> I think I fit this description pretty well



Send me a pic please I wanna see this chad face of yours


----------



## Nibba (Sep 1, 2018)

jefferson said:


> Send me a pic please I wanna see this chad face of yours


Sent


----------



## x69 (Sep 1, 2018)

Nibba said:


> I think I fit this description pretty well
> 
> @Intel.Imperitive
> @Copecell
> ...



You do. Plus you have the height/frame boost.


----------



## Batterymodel (Sep 1, 2018)

extreme-overthinker said:


> Half of them look gay and effiminate.
> Inb4 cope



They're objectively the best-looking subset of guys on the planet. Never met a girl who didn't think nessman was a 10/10.


----------



## Nibba (Sep 1, 2018)

x69 said:


> You do. Plus you have the height/frame boost.


Thank you 


Batterymodel said:


> They're objectively the best-looking subset of guys on the planet. Never met a girl who didn't think nessman was a 10/10.


I've never met any girl who knows who any mm is let alone nessman


----------



## Batterymodel (Sep 1, 2018)

Copecell said:


> The first, fifth and seventh shouldn't be in this category. They look quite bad tbh.



kinda agree with 5. I could find better examples with more time. O'pry, Nessman and Nozka fit this ideal perfectly


----------



## Tony (Sep 1, 2018)

tbh ian somerhalder in his prime is way more gl than them


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Sep 1, 2018)

Batterymodel said:


> kinda agree with 5. I could find better examples with more time. O'pry, Nessman and Nozka fit this ideal perfectly



Idk, these guys are the 1/1,000,000. Its not healthy to idealise them too much, cause you'll never be like them. If you look lile the 1/15-20 man you can slay for all practicle/reasonable purposes anyways. Maybe not absolutely drowning in Pussy, but you'll be happy. Its much more attainable to be 1/15-20 than 1/1,000,000. 

Fuck, even being 1/5 put you in the 80th percentile, which means you'll be fine.


----------



## Batterymodel (Sep 1, 2018)

Tony said:


> tbh ian somerhalder in his prime is way more gl than them


he'd fit in well






Intel.Imperitive said:


> Idk, these guys are the 1/1,000,000. Its not healthy to idealise them too much, cause you'll never be like them. If you look lile the 1/15-20 man you can slay for all practicle/reasonable purposes anyways. Maybe not absolutely drowning in Pussy, but you'll be happy. Its much more attainable to be 1/15-20 than 1/1,000,000.
> 
> Fuck, even being 1/5 put you in the 80th percentile, which means you'll be fine.



I mean the title is 'the ideal', so by default, of course, they're rare.


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Sep 1, 2018)

Nibba said:


> Sent


Can I also see a pic of you?


----------



## Batterymodel (Sep 1, 2018)

Nibba said:


> Thank you
> 
> I've never met any girl who knows who any mm is let alone nessman



They get practically zero exposure, that's why. Give o'pry or nessman some acting talent and stick them on true blood and i guarantee you most girls on the planet would know who they were


----------



## Nibba (Sep 1, 2018)

Curious0 said:


> Can I also see a pic of you?


Sure man


----------



## Deleted member 209 (Sep 1, 2018)

>Ideal male

>Posts alien looking models


----------



## Braziliancel (Sep 3, 2018)

dark hair + coloured eyes = perfect combo. I just wanted to have my father's eyes ffs
also, O'pry's lips are ugly AF


----------

